# [Pathfinder] The Forgotten Terror - OOC



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

RECRUITMENT CLOSED

*THE FORGOTTEN TERROR* 
A RAVENLOFT PBP GAME USING THE PATHFINDER RULES​

White-hot pain lanced through your back, sliced through your innards, and exploded out your stomache. Pain, like nothing ever-before experienced, suffused your entire being. A scream rose from your breast, but was cut silent by another brutal blow. The assailent, masked though he was, gave himself away with the weapon he bore. Twin snakes intertwined to form the kris-dagger, either tail forming one side of the blade. Between the fanged mouths was a flawless ruby, bloodred, yet pulsating with an inner light. Such was the last thing seen in life. 

Or was it? Death had come swiftly, yet through fluttering eyelids came the ruddy-glow of light, of life? Feeling came to fingers and toes, slowly and with an accompanied buzzing sensation. Like awakening from a prolonged slumber, wakefulness was slow to be had. Had death been staved off?

You come to your senses in a place unlike any you have ever seen before. The suface beneath you is a sheet of red glass or crystal, which glows with a diffuse, rippling light. It stretches out of sight in all directions with no visible edge or border. Above you, a black sky devoid of stars, clouds, or other features spreads from horizon to horizon. Vast arcs of crimson lightning sporadically lance across this void followed swiftly by tremendous claps of thunder. These mighty reports cause the ground beneath your feet to tremble, yet no echo is ever heard in their wake. The air around you feels neither cold nor warm and is without scent or motion. Stiffling, the vast openness seems somehow close and confining...  



|||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*PC Creation Rules*

- Sources -
Pathfinder SRD
Magic Item Compendium
Campaign Setting 'Fluff' (Any/All)

- Ability Scores - 
84 Points, 1:1 distribution -OR- 4d6drop/reroll-ones

- Classes - 
Any Core Class / Prestige Class combination

- Level - 
10th
(75,000XP / Fast XP Rate)

- Hit Points -
MAX at 1st level, 75% (rounded up) every level thereafter

- Races - 
Any Standard Core Race

- Wealth - 
50,000GP for Magical and Non-Magical equipment​

*NOTE*: Only the Pathfinder SRD and Magic Item Compendium (3.5e) are available at the beginning of the Campaign, additional material from other Pathfinder sources will be made available after the game has started.  

*Posting Rate*: At least 2 per week, preferably more.  This DM is online M-F

*DM Contact*: faerundm@yahoo.com



__________________


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 13, 2010)

Oooooh, yes please, sir!

I guess you probably know enough about me by now to know whether I'm fit for purpose


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

_Loving_ the PPA game so far, and would like to get in on this one as well.  Don't have a character concept yet, but I'll get you one ASAP (work has me stretched a little right now, so it may be a few days).


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd prefer some time and thought be spent on Character Creation as I'm oft-fond of saying such time is when the player can exert the most control over their game.  

As I'm familiar with some of the work from both of you (Grufflehead & Mowgli), I'll forgo any 'interview' process and accept your bids for a slot here and now.  The remaining four slots wont receive that same love regardless of the prospective player (sorry PPA staff; equal opportunity gaming?!), otherwise I could end up with the same exact player staff?  

Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

The SRD you linked also includes some classes from the Advanced guide (oracle, witch, ...) are they also open for play?

And what is 84 pts distribution?

Cha 13 = 13 points?


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, with a 1:1 ratio on a point buy using 84 points, 13 points spent on an attribute would net a base attribute of 13.  The standard rules of nothing less than 8 or more than 18 base is still in effect.  This base is then modified by the usual ability score items: Age, Enhancement bonus, Level, Race, etc.   


The SRD linked is so that any and all are able to join the game as respects the issue of rules-set availability.  The Advanced Player's Guide Playtest region (which includes the additional Core Classes Alchemist, Cavalier, Inquisitor, Oracle, Summoner, and Witch) is allowed for use during PC Creation.  I do appreciate the asking though, very thoughtful of you!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

Mithral·Dragon said:


> The Advanced Player's Guide Playtest region (which includes the additional Core Classes Alchemist, Cavalier, Inquisitor, Oracle, Summoner, and Witch) _is allowed_ for use during PC Creation.  I do appreciate the asking though, very thoughtful of you!




Just making sure - contextually it sounds like you meant to say is *not*. Playtest classes are/are not allowed?


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 14, 2010)

I suppose it was the "Thanks for asking though"  portion of the comment which inferred the context as a negative?

Regardless; YES, the playtested core classes (Alchemist, Cavalier, Inquisitor, Oracle, Summoner, and Witch), ARE allowed.  After a very careful look over that SRD, only the custom creations appears to be something I'd disallow (by nature).  

so yes; the playtested core classes on that SRD ARE ALLOWED.


Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting...

I've got a fair number of games going now, but this one's posting schedule is pretty relaxed. Pretty sure I can handle it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

Now looking at a Monk/Sorcerer in some combination, probably Draconic (Gold) bloodline and Dragon Disciple PrC but possibly Celestial bloodline.


----------



## f00lb0y (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello MD, 

I got your invite.  I'll be going with a cleric.  I don't know if I like any of the prestige classes.  

I had a question about this being ravenloft and the whole issue of spell alterations.  I guess I should say, do we know about this being ravenloft?  Should we worry about altered spells or anything else like a Paladin's Call Mount thing?  Anything else we should be made aware regarding the setting?


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 14, 2010)

Mithral·Dragon said:


> As I'm familiar with some of the work from both of you (Grufflehead & Mowgli), I'll forgo any 'interview' process and accept your bids for a slot here and now.




Thanks for the vote of confidence, MD.

Mowgli and I have had a quick chat about possible linked back story. I've got several ideas in my head at the moment for characters which I will play about with: halfling barbarian, straight bard (not sure of race), and I had been looking at the new Alchemist for PPA so I might revisit that - would prefer to avoid classes I'm playing already.

As for the PPA game, I'm happy up to a point to look at party balance once you've selected other players and see if we are lacking in a particular area. We seem to have no shortage of arcane casters over there; looks like we've got a cleric and potential arcane caster this time so maybe another martial type, we'll see...

I'll try and borrow an MIC from someone, but if not I'm sure the core sources will have enough to be going on with.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ravenloft:* Your PC's are unaware of the nature of the Demi-Plane of Dread known as Ravenloft by default unless they opt to hail from a different domain of the same plane.  We'll be going very light on the various items one would associate with Ravenloft.  Fear, Horror, and Madness will remain in effect (and remain adjudicated by the DM).  Spell effects and similar items are largely unchanged from core materials so that Paladin's Call Mount feature retains it's use / summoned monster's disappear at the end of the duration / detect evil functions / etc.  The only real noticeable effect for the most part is that PC's can opt to use any campaign information for PC Background.  


||||||||||||

Room for 1 or 2 more..


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2010)

Is just saying I'm interested enough for consideration, or do you want some idea of what I'd be wanting to play too?


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 14, 2010)

I have accepted the players listed as follows: 

Dad_Walking
f00lb0y
Grufflehead
Mowgli
Shayuri

That's five of the 6-7 slots I'm looking to fill.  I have 1-2 more slots open at this time.  It's still not first come, first served (per se).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

Race is my hold up right now - I'm firming up on Monk/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple, torn between Elf, ½ Elf, and ½ Orc.

Got some rough ideas for a background but have a lot of fleshing out to do yet. Grufflehead and I have talked about cooking up a common history.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2010)

Ravenloft?  I have to say I'm interested.

I would go with a human oracle. Probably a good guy tying to atone for something he did in the past, like killing the wrong people. Maybe with a fire focus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

I will most likely play an alchemist. The mutagen has a nice Jekyll / Hyde (are they spelled correctly?) vibe. Most likely an elf.

Start working on the background.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2010)

*Apologies*



Mowgli said:


> Race is my hold up right now - I'm firming up on Monk/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple, torn between Elf, ½ Elf, and ½ Orc.
> 
> Got some rough ideas for a background but have a lot of fleshing out to do yet. Grufflehead and I have talked about cooking up a common history.




W/ apologies to all for my waffling, I think I'm going to change my character concept. I won't make another commitment until I'm more certain, but of interest to me are a Celestial Sorcerer, a Witch, or a Summoner . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2010)

*A Question about the Playtest Classes*

When the Advanced Players Guide is released, will the Playtest classes be converted to Official Rules?

This would be my preference (I like RAW, typically), but given that Paizo tends to toss a LOT of wild stuff into playtest then scale back (sometimes drastically) it could cause some disruption/dissatisfaction in those who are used to the playtest versions. So if the plan is to convert it might be best to put that out on the table from the start.

(Ran into this with my Legacy of Fire game, which started out with Beta characters then converted with the release of the official rules).


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 15, 2010)

*re: changing information...*
 - WHAT!?  And alter the age old concept of Grandfathering a Rule?!  No.  We're going with what you choose now, for better or worse, should there be such drastic changes.  If we find that in the course of the game something doesn't seem right or fit well and needs adjusting; then we DM rule it forward.  It should be noted that I DO allow minor modifications upto the initial encounter.  In the course of initial RP, I find that in a PBP there are things forgotten, etc.  

Also, because it may come up: 
*Die Rolls:* I don;t need verification, but I will note trends!  I do want them posted whenever applicable.  Othewise, it's not a roll playing game here.  


*Kinen:* Welcome aboard.  

I'm closing recruitment at this time.  I have 6.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm...seems like the spellcaster slots have been filling up...

I have some ideas though. A barbarian/sorceror/dragon disciple, perhaps...or a sneaky ranger, or rogue...

Perhaps we could summarize what people are interested in and/or developing now that we have our cast finalized. I realize we haven't all chosen specific race/class combos, but it seemed like most of us had a general idea of what we were interested in.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I will most likely play an alchemist






			
				Kinem said:
			
		

> I would go with a human oracle






			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> ...of interest to me are a Celestial Sorcerer, a Witch, or a Summoner...






			
				f00lb0y said:
			
		

> I'll be going with a cleric




Oh man, I thought the PPA party was 'interesting' - this is going to be classic 

Looks like my halfling expert is going to fit right in...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, back to my original idea. I'm going to play a Half-Elf Monk/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple (Gold). Lawful Good alignment.

Shayuri, I saw your post regarding a potential Barbarian/Sorcerer/DD - I think we'll be fine with two warrior/caster combos, don't you? The Chaotic/Lawful interaction should be fun as well. (I PM'd you about this as well).

This is my final answer . . .

I'll post details as soon as I get them tuned up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2010)

No need, Mowgli. I had my eye on Summoner before you staked it out.

Now I can gleefully pounce.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2010)

Question:



> 4d6drop/reroll-ones



means:

a) roll 6 times 4d6 and drop lowest die each roll.
b) roll and keep 6 times 4d6 and re-roll 1s.
c) roll 7 times 4d6 and drop lowest total.

???

84 point buy would be:

Alchemist

[sblock=stats]
Elf

Str 12
Dex 20
Con 14
Int 20
Wis 10
Cha 14

Including racial boni (dex & int +2 bonus) & level bonus (4 & 8) to dex.

Feats:
1 Toughness
Bonus: Throw Anything
3 Dodge
5 Agile Maneuvers
7 Brew Potion
9 Windstance


Discoveries:
Acid Bomb
Feral Mutagen

Formula Known:
1 (5)
Comprehend Languages
Cure light Wounds
Enlarge Person
Identify
Shield

2 (5)
Barkskin
Darkvision
False Life
Resist Energy
Restoration, lesser

3 (4)
Arcane Sight
Displacement
Heroism
Remove Disease

4 (2)
Air Walk
Elemental Body 1

Skills (all max):
Appraise
Craft Alchemy
Heal
Know (arcane)
Know (nature)
Perception
Spellcraft
Survival
Use Magic Device

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2010)

Minor question: Does the point buy include the 2 pts for level gain, or do we add those after?


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Attribute Determination: 

 - 4d6-drop/rerollones
Roll 4d6, re-roll any 1's.  drop the lowest die.  add 3 remaining for a single stat.  Complete for each stat / arrange as desired.  

 - 84 Points, 1:1
Each attribute starts at 0, increase each attribute by 1 for each 1 point spent.  

In either case: 8 minimum and 18 maximum before other modifications (Race, Age, level, Equipment, etc.).  Neither method accounts for the Level Increases gained every 4 character levels.  

I recommend attempting the Die-roll first and if the results are less than 84/6 or otherwise undesirable, go with the point-buy.


----------



## f00lb0y (Jan 18, 2010)

*Smitty Smithson*

I went with the roll method.  No 18's but still a sweet set!  


Smitty Smithson, Dwarf Jeweler and Gem of Moradin.  Not at all gruff, Smitty has glittering eyes and a strong sense of confidence.  He is a proud dwarf but not arrogant.  He has a love of all things sparkly, gems and jewelry that is.  Smitty is loyal to his friends and never afraid to offer protection to the downtrodden.  

[sblock=Smitty]
Smitty Smithson


18/+4 STR [14base, +4Enhancement]
14/+2 DEX [14base]
17/+3 CON [15base, +2race]
14/+2 INT [14base]
24/+7 WIS [17base, +2race, +1level, +4Enhancement]
20/+5 CHA [17base, -2race, +1level, +4Enhancement]

Speed: 30' (Unhindered by Load)
Initiative: +2
Vision: Normal & Darkvision 60'

F +13 [7base, +3CON, +3Resist]
R +08 [3base, +2DEX, +3Resist]
W +17 [7base, +7WIS, +3Resist]

AC: 23 [10base, +7Armor, +2Shield, +2DEX, +2Natural]
HP: 92 [8+6*9+CON]



CLASS FEATURES - CLERIC (10) [+7B, +7F, +3R, +7W, 2+int, d8's]
- Aura (Good): Spontaneously Convert spells to Cure-spells
- Channel Energy (5d6): 8/day, 30' burst of positive energy
- Domain: Healing (Healer's Blessing / Rebuke Death)
- Domain: Protection (Aura of Protection / Resistant Touch)
- Orisons: 4 known, each usable at will
- Spellcasting: 4+2+d / 4+2+d / 3+2+d / 3+1+d / 2+1+d


LEVEL ADVANCEMENT FEATURES
- Ability Score Increase (+1 Wisdom, +1 Charisma)
- Favored Class (Cleric, +10 Skill Ranks)
- Feats (5)
 - Selective Channeling (upto 5 Targets excluded from Channel Energy)
 - Dodge
 - Mobility
 - Spring Attack
 - Craft Wondrous Item


RACIAL FEATURES - DWARF


TRAITS
 - Agent of Dusk (10% Cost Reduction on all purchases)
 - Hedge Magician (5% Cost Reduction on Magic Item crafting)


SKILLS [50]
+05 Acrobatics [3Ranks, +2DEX]
+10 Appraise [5Ranks, +2INT, +3Class]
+11 Concentration [5Ranks, +3CON, +3Class]
+10 Craft, Jewelsmithing [5Ranks, +2INT, +3Class]
+10 Disable Device [8Ranks, +2DEX]
+14 Heal [2Ranks, +7WIS, +3Class, +2Competence]
+10 Knowledge (Arcana) [5Ranks, +2INT, +3Class]
+10 Knowledge (Religion) [5Ranks, +2INT, +3Class]
+10 Perception [3Ranks, +7WIS]
+15 Sense Motive [5Ranks, +7WIS, +3Class]
+10 Spellcraft [5Ranks, +2INT, +3Class]


EQUPMENT [50,000gp]
Axe of Ancestral Virtue (MIC 46) [7.5k]
Belt of Priestly Might +2/+4 (MIC74) [5.5k]
Boots of Striding, Springing, and Swift Passage (MIC78) [4.5k]
Breastplate (+1 Enhancement) [1.2k]
Cloak of Charisma +4 [5.6k]
Handy Haversack [.7k]
Headband of Wisdom +4 [5.6k]
Ring of Sustenance [2.2k]
Restful Crystal (MIC26) [.2k]
Scarab of Protection [13.3k]
Shield, Large Steel (MW) [.1k]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 Charges) [.7k]
Wand of Restoration, Lesser (10 Charges) [.8k]

 - Mundane equipment, spell components, etc [2k]
 - Cash on Hand [100gp]


-----
Standardized Spell List

0th
- Detect Magic
- Guidance
- Light
- Read Magic


1st [6]
(d) Sanctuary
- Bless
- Bless
- Bless Water
- Comprehend Languages
- Divine Favor
- Shield of Faith


2nd [6]
(d) Shield Other
- Augury
- Find Traps
- Find Traps
- Restoration, Lesser
- Spiritual Weapon
- Status


3rd [5]
(d) Protection from Energy
- Bestow Curse
- Bestow Curse
- Bestow Curse
- Dispel Magic
- Magic Vestment


4th [4]
(d) Spell Immunity
- Divine Power
- Freedom of Movement
- Holy Smite
- Restoration


5th [3]
(d) Breath of Life
- Break Enchantment
- Righteous Might
- True Seeing


---------
COMBAT BLOCK
F+13 R+08 W+17 AC:23 HP:92
 - Axe: +12 @ 1d10+5 (Adamantine/Keen/Magic)
 - Full +12/+7 @ 1d10+5 each
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks DM MD. Looking forward to this, everyone.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 18, 2010)

On the GM's advice I tried the die roller even though I'd worked out at 84. I'm wondering if Invisible Castle's D20 has had the edges filed off - been getting some above average rolls in MD's other game, and now this:


4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=17, 
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=17, 
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=8, 
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15

Works out at 87 instead of 84 - I'll take it 

Allow me to introduce Herbert Thistledown.

Herbert is a middle-aged halfling watchmaker and clock repairer by profession. A rather timid fellow, Herbert is barely over 3 feet tall, slimly built, with mousy brown hair and somewhat large ears.  He is dressed in a slightly old-fashioned suit and waistcoat, with a pocketwatch (presumably of his own artifice) in his breast pocket. He wears a small bowler hat and round, wire-framed glasses, and his only other possession appears to be the small briefcase-cum-toolbox made of scuffed brown leather which he nervously clutches in his left hand. At the sight of any ladies, he doffs his hat, bows slightly and offers a soft, polite 'Good day to you, madam'.

Needless to say, this is all rather confusing for the poor fellow, and more than a little distressing. Why, he'd just finished replacing a spring on a rather handsome grandfather clock, and been heading back to the small office he rented, when he'd felt a tremendous pain in his back, and blacked out. Now he finds himself 'here' (wherever 'here' is) with a group of people he's never seen before.

'Oh dear' he sighed, glumly, while wiping his brow with a large spotted handkerchief. 'Now I'm going to be late for supper...'.

[sblock=Herbert]
Skills of note:

Craft:Clockworks +10
Profession:Watchmaker +11
Appraise +10

Disable Device +29
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2010)

*Par Nep, human oracle*

Par Nep, human oracle 10 (pf), align CG

[sblock=stats]Par Nep, human oracle 10 (pf), align CG
(75,000XP / Fast XP Rate)

oracles' curse: haunted; focus: fire

pts / tot / mod
str 12 (14) / +2 max loads l/m/h 58/116/175
dex 14 / +2
con 14 (16) / +3
int 12 / +1
wis 14 / +2
cha 18/ 22 (26) / +8 (+2 human, +2 level, +4 enh)

AC 19 (+4 armor, +2 shield, +2 dex, +1 dodge), touch 13, ff 14
AC 23 (+6 armor, +4 shield, +2 dex, +1 dodge), touch 13, ff 16 w/magic vestment x2 (10 hr)

init +2, move 40', HD 10d8+40, hp 102
bab +7, cmb +9, cmd 21
saves Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +13

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Oracles are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, and shields (except tower shields). Some oracle revelations grant additional proficiencies.

spells/day: 8 1st, 8 2nd, 8 3rd, 7 4th, 4 5th; DC 18 + spell level
concentration +18 (+22 cast def vs DC 15 + 2 X spell level)

spells known: lv 0:9, 1:5, 2:4, 3:3, 4:2, 5:1; f = focus, c = curse
0: create water, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, light, mending, purify food & drink, read magic, stabilize, mage hand (c), ghost sound (c)
1: comprehend languages, CLW (1d8+5), detect evil, obscuring mist, protection from evil, produce flame (1d6+5, x10) (f)
2: CMW (2d8+10), silence, spiritual weapon (1d8+3), lesser restoration, levitate (c), minor image (c), resist energy (f)
3: blindness/deafness, dispel magic, magic vestment (+2, 10 hr), fireball (10d6, Ref half) (f)
4: freedom of movement, holy smite (200' range, 20' radius, 5d8+blind vs evil, Will half, vs Neutral half), wall of fire (f)
5: greater command, telekinesis (c) (max 250 lbs or 10 objects)

Feats: Combat Casting, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Empower Spell, Silent Spell, Spell Penetration, Nimble Moves *, Acrobatic Steps 

Skills (ranks/tot): Diplomacy 9/20, Fly 10/12, Heal 10/15, Knowledge (religion) 9/13, Perception 10/12, Spellcraft 10/15, Perform (song) 2/13

The oracle’s class skills are Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int). In addition, oracles receive additional class skills depending upon their oracle focus.
Skill Ranks per Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Haunted: Malevolent spirits follow you wherever you go, causing minor mishaps and strange occurrences (such as unexpected breezes, small objects moving on their own, and faint noises). Retrieving any stored item from your gear requires a move action, unless it would normally take longer. Any item you drop lands 10 feet away from you in a random direction. Add mage hand and ghost sound to your list of spells known. At 5th level, add levitate and minor image to your list of spells known. At 10th level, add telekinesis to your list of spells known. At 15th level, add reverse gravity to your list of spells known.

Flame focus
Class Skills: An oracle with the flame focus adds Acrobatics, Climb, Intimidate, and Perform to her list of class skills.

Bonus Spells known: produce flame (3rd), resist energy (5th), fireball (7th), wall of fire (9th), summon monster V (fire elementals only, 11th), fire seeds (13th), fire storm (15th), incendiary cloud (17th), elemental swarm (fire only, 19th).

3 revelations:
Cinder Dance (Ex): Your base speed increases by 10 feet. At 5th level, you receive Nimble Moves as a bonus feat. At 10th level, you receive Acrobatic Steps as a bonus feat. You do not need to meet the prerequisites to receive these feats.

Molten Skin (Ex): You gain resist fire 5. This resistance increases to 10 at 5th level and 20 at 11th level. At 17th level, you gain immunity to fire.

Wings of Fire (Su): As a swift action, you can manifest a pair of fiery wings that grant you a fly speed of 60 feet with average maneuverability. You can use these wings for 1 minute per day per oracle level. This duration does not need to be consecutive, but it must be spent in 1 minute increments. You must be at least 7th level before selecting this revelation.

50k equipment:
vest of resistance +4 (16k, 1 lb)
headband of alluring charisma +4 (16k, 1 lb)
belt of giant strength +2 (4k, 1 lb)
amulet of health +2 (4k, 1 lb)
ring of sustenance (2k)

lesser metamagic rod, cold substitution (MIC; 2.7k, 3 lbs)
bracers of the entangling blast (MIC; 2 k, 1 lb, 3/day spell half dam but entangle 1d3 rnds + 1 dam/sp lev during)
boots of landing (MIC; 0.5 k, 2d6 less falling damage)

mithral chain shirt (1.1 k, 12.5 lbs, acp 0)
heavy steel shield (0.02 k, 15 lbs)
MW morningstar (0.308 k, 6 lbs)

backpack (.002 k, 2 lbs)
pouch, belt (.001 k, 0.5 lbs)
antitoxin (x 4) 0.2 k, 0 lbs, in backpack
potion of prestidigitation (0.025 k, 0 lbs)
MW manacles (.050 k, 2 lbs)
ink, pen, paper (x10) (0.0121 k, 0 lbs)
waterskin (0.001k, 4 lbs)

handy haversack (2k, 5 lbs, holds 20/80/20 lbs)
* sack (x2, 0.0002 k, tot 1 lb) in hh
* traveler's outfit, extra (0.001 k, 5 lbs) in hh
* bedroll (0.0001k, 5 lbs) in hh

5 pp, 31 gp, 6 sp (in belt pouch, 0.0566 k, 0.8 lb)

tot 50 k
tot wt 55.8 lbs[/sblock]

[sblock=description]Background:

Par Nep hails from the Sind desert on Mystara.  He never felt satisfied with the simple life of his tribe, and as a teenager, he ran away and came to the small town of Joonin.  There he happened to witness a murder; a warrior named Ron Teek killed a woman while Par was hiding nearby.  Par knew that he was no match for Ron Teek, and the locals did not believe his story, suspecting Par of the crime.  Par therefore decided to try to murder Mr. Teek while he slept, by throwing a torch through the window of his hut.

This indeed killed Ron Teek, but to Par's surprise and horror, Ron had a wife and two small children, who also perished in the blaze.  Par escaped the town, but he was followed by guilt and ghosts, especially the spirit of the boy Ruke.  Wherever he travels, he can not escape the accusing spirit.

For some reason, Par seemed to be chosen by the Immortals for some mysterious purpose. (On Mystara, the closest thing to 'gods' are former mortals who became Immortals.)  This made him fleet of foot, which allowed him to escape, and gave him various mystical powers.  Par has devoted his life to trying to fight injustice, and to trying to understand what is happening to him.

Over the years, the spirit of Ruke has become somewhat less hostile, seeing that Par is trying to do the right thing; though the boy is still mischevious, he's used his poltergeist powers to help Par on many occasions.  This has helped ease Par's feelings of guilt.

Par became a major thorn in the side of the forces of the evil Master, who was gathering the tribes to assault neighboring countries.  He believes it was the Master who sent the assassin who ... killed him?  He has no idea where he is now, or why.

Description:
Par is 6' tall, handsome, with dark hair and swarthy skin as is typical of the desert people.  He projects a confident attitude and speaks with a commanding voice.  However, he is very reluctant to talk about himself.[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2010)

Abilities (4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10)

I will take 84 instead of 69 

---

With a oracle and a cleric in the group, I will take low on healing and condition removal spells.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2010)

*Niamh arDearglasadh*

*Name Pronunciation: NEEV ar DARE gluh shuv*

IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: Niamh arDearglasadh                   Age: 30
 Class: Monk/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple      Height: 6'0" 
  Race: Half-Elf                           Weight: 175 lbs
  Size: Medium                               Hair: Black
Gender: Female                               Eyes: Gold
 Align: Lawful Good                          Skin: Golden Brown
 Deity: Sarenrae (The Dawnflower)


Str: 22 +6         Level: 03/03/04             XP: 75000
Dex: 17 +3           BAB: +6/+1                HP: 81
Con: 12 +1           CMB: +13                 CMD: 44
Int: 14 +2         Speed: 40'             Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 22 +6          Init: +7            Spell Res: None 
Cha: 20 +5           ACP: -0           Spell Save: 15 + SL


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
              28    10    +0     +0    +3    +0    +3    +3    +1     +8

                  Touch AC: 25              Flatfooted AC: 24


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            07     6     +1         Damage Resistance (Fire): 5
Ref:             08     5     +3         Immune to Magic Sleep Effects
Will:            14     8     +6         +4 vs. Enchantment


Weapon        Attack       Damage      Critical     Special
Unarmed       +12/+07      1d10+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
Claw/Claw     +12/+12      1d06+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
  Bite            +12      1d06+11        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
Short Spear   +12/+07      1d06+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
  Thrown      +09/+04      1d06+08        20/x2     Range: 20';AS: +2d


Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Halfling


Half-Elf Traits:
    * +2 WIS
    * Low Light Vision
    * Adaptability (Skill Focus: Perception)
    * Elf Blood (Count as both Elf and Human)
    * Elven Immunities (Immune to Magic Sleep, +2 Saves vs. Enchantment)
    * Keen Senses (+2 Perception)
    * Multi-Talented (Favored Classes: Monk, Sorcerer)


Monk Abilities:
    * AC Bonus: +2 (Monk's Robe)
    * Unarmed Combat: 1d10 (Monk's Robe)
    * Stunning Fist: 6/Day, DC 21 (Monk's Robe)
    * Evasion: Reflex Save for ½ = No Damage
    * Fast Movement: +10'
    * Maneuver Training: CMB = Other BABs + Monk Level
    * Still Mind: +2 Saves vs. Enchantment


Sorcerer Abilities (Gold Dragon Bloodline):
    * Bonus Feat: Eschew Materials
    * Bloodline Power: Claws (1d6+7, Magic)
    * Bloodline Power: Dragon Resistance (5 Fire, +1 Natural Armor)
    * Bloodline Spells (3) 
    * Bloodline Feat: Improved Initiative


Dragon Disciple Abilities:
    * Blood of Dragons (Add DD Lvl to Sorcerer Lvls for Powers)
    * Natural Armor Increase: +2
    * Ability Boost (Str): +4
    * Bloodline Feat: Blind Fight
    * Dragon Bite: Add Bite Attack to 2 Claw Attacks (1d6+9)
    * Breath Weapon: Fire, 30' Cone, 7d6 Damage (Save (DC 18) for ½)


Feats:
    * Skill Focus: Perception   (R Bonus)
    * Defensive Combat Training (C 01)
    * Improved Unarmed Strike   (M 01)
      * Stunning Fist           (M 01)
    * Dodge                     (M 01)
    * Improved Grapple          (M 02)
    * Combat Expertise          (C 03)
    * Eschew Materials          (S 01)
    * Arcane Strike             (C 05)    
    * Blind Fight               (D 02)
    * Extend Spell              (C 07)
    * Improved Trip             (C 09)
    * Improved Initiative       (BoD 07)

(R=Race, C=Chr Lvl, M=Mnk, S=Srcr, D=Drgn Dsc, BoD=Blood of Dragons)


Skill Points: 52 (4/2/2 + INT Mod/Lvl; 6 Pt FC/GM Bonus)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             20     10       3       3     +4
Appraise                2                      2     
Bluff                   5                      5     
Climb                   8                      6     +2
Craft (       )         2                      2     
Diplomacy              13      5       3       5     
Disable Device                                 3     
Disguise                5                      5     
Escape Artist           3                      3     
Fly                    13      5       3       3     +2
Handle Animal                                  5     
Heal                    6                      6     
Intimidate             19      5       3       5     +6
Knowledge (Arcana)     10      5       3       2     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            2     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            2     
Knowledge (Geography)                          2     
Knowledge (History)                            2     
Knowledge (Local)                              2     
Knowledge (Nature)                             2     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           2     
Knowledge (Planes)                             2     
Knowledge (Religion)                           2     
Linguistics                                    2     
Perception             27     10       3       6     +2, +6
Perform (       )       5                      5     
Profession                                     6     
Ride                    3                      3     
Sense Motive           14      5       3       6     
Slight of Hand                                 3     
Spellcraft             10      5       3       2     
Stealth                 3                      3     
Survival                6                      6     
Swim                    6                      6     
Use Magic Device       10      2       3       5     

     * Situational Bonus not included in Total


Money
PP: 00     GP: 78    SP: 04     CP: 00


Equipment                         Cost   Weight
Monk's Outfit                            01  lb
Monk's Robe                   13000 gp   01  lb
Belt of Giant's Strength +2    4000 gp   01  lb
Headband of Mental Prowess    10000 gp   01  lb
  (WIS & CHA +2) 
Ring (Protection +3)          18000 gp       lb
Ring (Sustenance)              2500 gp       lb
Short Spear                      01 gp   03  lb
Handy Haversack                2000 gp   05  lb
  Tent                           10 gp       lb
  Bedroll                        01 sp       lb
  Blanket (Winter)               05 sp       lb
  Outfit (Cold Weather)          08 gp       lb
  Rations (Trail, 10 Days)       05 gp       lb
  Flint & Steel                  01 gp       lb
  Rope (Silk, 50')               10 gp       lb
  Grappling Hook                 01 gp       lb
  Climber's Kit                  80 gp       lb
  Sunrod (10)                    20 gp       lb
  Tindertwig (10)                10 gp       lb

                          Total Weight:  11  lb

            Light   Medium    Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-173   174-346   347-520
```

~~~~~

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 81/81     AC: 32*  AC(T): 25   AC(FF): 28*  Init: +07

                   * Includes +4 w/ Mage Armor


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            07     6     +1         Damage Resistance (Fire): 5
Ref:             08     5     +3         Immune to Magic Sleep Effects
Will:            14     8     +6         +4 vs. Enchantment


  BAB: 06/01     CMB:+12     CMD: 44 (40 FF)

Weapon        Attack       Damage      Critical     Special
Unarmed       +12/+07      1d10+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
Claw/Claw     +12/+12      1d06+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
  Bite            +12      1d06+11        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
Short Spear   +12/+07      1d06+08        20/x2     Arcane Strike: +2d
  Thrown      +09/+04      1d06+08        20/x2     Range: 20';AS: +2d


Draconic (Gold) Bloodline:  C/C/B Attack: 8/8 Daily
                           Breath Weapon: 1/1 Daily; Fire, 30' Cone
                                                     7d6 Damage
                                                     (Save DC 18)

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (Unlimited Daily)    * 1st Level (8/8 Daily)
      * Detect Magic                 * Burning Hands
      * Disrupt Undead               * Mage Armor
      * Message                      * Magic Missile
      * Prestidigitation             * Protection from Evil
      * Ray of Frost                 * Ray of Enfeeblement
      * Read Magic
      * Touch of Fatigue

    * 2nd Level (4/6 Daily)        * 3rd Level (4/4 Daily)
      * Glitterdust                  * Fireball
      * Resist Energy                * Fly
      * Scorching Ray
```
[/sblock]

~~~~~

[sblock=Background/Appearance/Personality]
Niamh was born to a human mother in the capital city of Katapesh. Her father is an Elven Bard, traveling through the desert country on his way to the Mwangi Expanse. He never returned. She was a beautiful child, but headstrong and quite the wild one. As she entered her teen years her rebellious nature led her to the Nightstalls, where she quickly fell in with an unsavory crowd. Her mother, a mild mannered clerk for the city, despaired of ever regaining control of her wayward child and finally put Niamh in a local monastery dedicated to the Dawnflower. To everyone's surprise - especially her own - Niamh prospered there. The monastic structure and meditation taught by the monks pierced her unruly surface and struck a cord, awakening a calmly disciplined inner nature. Still, after only a few years there Niamh became restless, certain that there was something more in store for her life. She bid fairwell to the monks and set out on a journey of self discovery.

High in the mountains of northern Katapesh, she came across an old man living alone in a cave. Something about him captivated her, and she began a conversation that ended up lasting seven years. Twice during her stay there her inner nature stretched and roused; the first time the Dragon magic in her blood made itself known, and the second it was the Draconic blood in truth. Once he had taught her all he could, the old man disappeared; Niamh left the cave and resumed her walkabout. She's been travelling the Inner Sea region for the last six years, spreading the word of Sarenrae and fighting evil as she finds it, making friends and enemies, and perfecting her art.

Physically, Niamh is imposing. Six feet tall and quite muscular, she is strikingly beautiful. She keeps her jet black hair pulled back in a short tail, and tawny gold eyes glint from a deeply tanned face. She dresses in simple Monk's robes and carries all of her worldly possessions in the pack on her back. She carries a short spear as though it is a part of her - an extension of her self - and it serves its purpose well whether in combat or in hunting.

But even more imposing than her looks is the force of her personality. Quite unconsciously, she radiates power and others find her very imposing - scary even. This is sometimes a source of distress for her. Though frequently useful, it blinds others to her good nature and sensitive heart and makes it very difficult for her to make friends.

On one occasion, she met a fellow who was not intimidated by her at all - likely he was too distracted to notice her fearsome aspect. A halfling, a clock maker by trade, Niamh came across him in the Puddles District in Absalom. Herbert had gotten lost while trying to find a client's home, wandered into the wrong part of town and ended up - Niamh thought - in trouble. Accosted by a group of local thugs, it seemed that he was done for. Niamh stepped in and 'rescued' him, showing him out of the district and escorting him to his client's home. After his business was completed, the two of them had a drink at a local inn. After a pleasant couple of hours of conversation, the two bid each other adieu and went their separate ways . . .
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Practice]Niamh casts an Extended Mage Armor each morning on waking, and again when the first expires.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2010)

Niamh's posted; Background/Personality coming soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2010)

Background's up - Niamh's ready to go.

Grufflehead, I put a reference to Herbert in there - let me know if it suits you, or if I need to make some changes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2010)

MD, kindly take note of the Daily Practice spoiler at the bottom of Niamh's sheet . . .


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2010)

[sblock=Triessa Elrich; Summoner]Name: Triessa Elrich
Race: Human
Class/Level: Summoner 10
Exp: 75,000

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX)	16
Constitution (CON) 12
Intelligence (INT) 16
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 24

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 23 (10 + 3 dex + 7 Armor + 2 deflection + 1 dodge)
Hit Points: 59
Movement: 30' 

Base Attack Bonus: +7
Init: +7
Melee Attack: +7
Ranged Attack: +10
Fort: +7
Reflex: +9
Will: +11

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Cantrips
Eidolon (Conjure Szare, takes 1 min, dismiss as std)
Life Link (Use HP to sustain Szare, 50% farther than 100', 25% HP farther than 1000')
Summon Monster I - V (any one of them, 10x per day)
Bond Senses (10 rounds/day)
Shield Ally (eidolon grants +2 AC (shield) and saves to caster while within reach)
Maker's Call (eidolon Dimension Doors to caster 2/day)
Transposition (Caster can swap locations with eidolon when using Maker's Call)
Aspect (Caster can divert 2 evolution points from eidolon to self when allocating EP)

Skills:	2+Int (50)
Knowledge: Arcana +16 (10 ranks + 3 class + 3 int)
Knowledge: Planes +16 (10 ranks + 3 class + 3 int)
Linguistics +11 (5 ranks + 3 class + 3 int)
Ride +11 (5 ranks + 3 class + 3 int)
Spellcraft +16 (10 ranks + 3 class + 3 int)
Use Magic Device +20 (10 ranks + 3 class + 7 cha)

Feats
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Eschew Materials
3 Augmented Summons
5 Dodge 
7 Improved Initiative
9 Arcane Strike

Languages - Common, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Aklo, Aquan, Auran, Ignan, Terran

Spellcasting (Summoner CL 10, DC 17+lvl)
1 - 7/7, 2 - 6/6, 3 - 5/5, 4 - 2/2

0 - Message, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light, Mending, Acid Splash
1 - Shield, Unseen Servant, ?, Protection from Evil, Feather Fall
2 - Alter Self, Barkskin, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Phantom Steed
3 - Black Tentacles, Protection from Energy, Dimension Door, Dispel Magic
4 - Wall of Stone, Hold Monster

Money - 113

Weapons -
Quarterstaff, +7, 1d6 dmg, 20 x3, 4lbs
Dagger, +7, 1d4 dmg, 19-20 x2, 1lb, 1gp
Light Crossbow, +10, 1d8 dmg, 19-20 x2, 4lbs, 35gp
- Bolts (10), 1lb, 1gp

Armour -
+3 Glamered Mithril Chain Shirt, +7AC, 10lbs, 12800

Gear -
- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Cloak of Charisma +4, 16000
Ring of Protection +2, 8000
Vest of Resistance +3, 9000
Survival Pouch, 3300
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50/50), 750

[sblock=EIDOLON]
Szare the Sly (Serpent of Many Names)
Neutral Small outsider (Eidolon)
Init +5
Senses darkvision 60 ft., Scent

DEFENSE
AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 22 (+6 Dex, +10 natural, +1 dodge, +1 size)
hp 63 (9d10+9)
Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +8
DR 5/lawful; SR 21

OFFENSE
Speed 20', climb 20', fly (perfect) 40'
Melee: Bite +16, 1d4+1; Tail slap +11, 1d4+1

STATISTICS
Str 12, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 11

Base Atk +9; CMB +9; CMD 
Feats Dodge, Iron Will, Vital Strike, Weapon Finesse, Great Fortitude

Skills 45
Fly +16 (0 ranks + 6 Dex + 8 manueverability + 2 size)
Intimidate +12 (9 ranks + 3 class)
Knowledge: Planes +11 (9 ranks +3 class - 1 int)
Perception +12 (9 ranks + 3 class)
Sense Motive +12 (9 ranks + 3 class)
Stealth +22 (9 ranks + 6 Dex + 3 class + 4 size)

Languages 
Common

SPECIAL ABILITIES	
Link, Share Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multiattack

EVOLUTIONS 14
Bite (Free)
Climb (Free)
Tail (Free)
Tail Slap (Free)
Spell Resistance (21), 4
Damage Reduction (5/evil), 3
Magic Attacks (Magic, Good), 1
Flight (Wingless) +20', 5
Scent, 1[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2010)

Mowgli, neato character! I think there's a slight math error though. The stats there suggest a Sorceror caster level of 7...when in fact it's 6. Your spells known and spells per day are consistent with a caster level of 7...

...but Dragon Disciples don't get a sorceror caster level at 1st level. Levels 2 through 4 do, however. So adding those 3 levels to your 3 Sorceror levels gives you level 6. It's confusing, because the Blood of the Dragon ability gives you the Sorceror class abilities at a 1 to 1 basis...but the caster levels still skip a few as shown. So your sorceror class goodies will actually be ahead of your spellcasting power with Dragon Disciple. Just one level though, happily.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, Shayuri! I'll definitely look at that. I used HeroLab for the complicated stuff, but I actually caught a couple of errors the program made during my conversion to ENWorld format.

I'm anxious to see how the Summoner plays out - that's probably the new 'official' class I'm most curious about.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, I think it works . . .

At caster level 6, Sorcerers know 7/4/2/1. Adding in Bloodline Spells (Mage Armor, Resist Energy and Fly) gives 7/5/3/2.

At caster level 6, Sorcerers cast Unlimited/6/5/3. Adding in her CHA bonus gets her to Unlimited/8/6/4.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2010)

Augh! I am laid low by the bonus spells! 

My apologies, sir. Forgot about that little tidbit!

All's well then!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2010)

It's all good! This may be the most complicated character I've done due to the interaction between Sorcerer and Dragon Disciple, so it's good to have someone checking the details.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 25, 2010)

So, seeing as someone has opened the can of worms that is checking other people's PCs... Am I missing something when it comes to a) sources of items and b) costs? First post from MD says 'Pathfinder SRD' and 'MIC' for items; by my reckoning only 1 PC posted so far is 'legal' by those rules, and some of the costings are...interesting...

Feel free to point me to the cheap swag


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> By my reckoning only 1 PC posted so far is 'legal' by those rules . . .




Morning, grufflehead! (Well, it's morning here, anyway).

Don't be shy about letting me know if Niamh isn't the 'legal' PC. I used the hardcopy/PDF of the rulebook so it _should_ be the same as what's listed on the SRD, but they may have made some changes to the site.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Eldan, Elf Alchimist


[sblock=stats]
Elf Alchemist, level 10

Str 12 (14)
Dex 20 (22)
Con 14
Int 20 (24)
Wis 10
Cha 14

Including racial boni (dex & int +2 bonus) & level bonus (4 & 8) to dex.

Initiative: +6
HP: 102 (including fay class bonus)

AC: 24 (10 base + 6 Dex + 5 armor + 2 deflection + 1 feat)
Fort: +11
Reflex: +15
Will: +5

Bab: +7 / +2
CMB: 13
CMD: 25

Feats:
1 Toughness (+10 HP)
Bonus: Throw Anything
3 Dodge (+1 AC)
5 Agile Maneuvers
7 Brew Potion
9 Windstance


Discoveries:
Acid Bomb
Feral Mutagen

Formula Known:
1 (5)
Comprehend Languages
Cure light Wounds
Enlarge Person
Identify
Shield

2 (5)
Barkskin
Darkvision
False Life
Resist Energy
Restoration, lesser

3 (4)
Arcane Sight
Displacement
Heroism
Remove Disease

4 (2)
Air Walk
Elemental Body 1

Skills (all max):
Appraise
Craft Alchemy
Heal
Know (arcane)
Know (nature)
Perception
Spellcraft
Survival
Use Magic Device

Items:
Headband of Vast Intelligence +4 (religion, planes) 16.000
Belt of Pysical Might (Str & Dex) +2 10.000

Mithral Shirt 1.100
+1, light fortification 4.000

Cloak of Resistance +2 4.000
Ring of Protection +2 8.000
Ring of Sustenance 2.500

Handy Haversack 2.000

Composite (+2) Longbow 100

Alchemists lab 200

Standard adventurer's kit
(belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, 2 sunrods, 50 ft rope)

47.900

[/sblock]

[sblock=Image]






[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> So, seeing as someone has opened the can of worms that is checking other people's PCs... Am I missing something when it comes to a) sources of items and b) costs? First post from MD says 'Pathfinder SRD' and 'MIC' for items; by my reckoning only 1 PC posted so far is 'legal' by those rules, and some of the costings are...interesting...
> 
> Feel free to point me to the cheap swag




This isn't very helpful. 

If someone, or someones made mistakes in costing or availability then go ahead and say so. Don't vaguely hint that someone did and then not mention any specifics. The worst you can be is wrong, in which case just post an 'oops, sorry' thing and we'll all get on with our lives.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 25, 2010)

Bah, ignore me. I'm in a grump because:

a) our GM isn't here (or more importantly the PPA game), and both of my other pbp games appear to be on life-support so I'm not getting my fix right now

b) just when I think I might get a f2f group going, people won't even commit to turning up on the same night of the week twice in a row. Or turn out to want me to run a game that has all the hallmarks of WoW

c) I'm very busy at work and while I can handle having a long list of jobs, having a long list of jobs whose deadlines are all at the same time is not good

d) I haven't been able to go and run about for stress relief thanks to some stitches in a minor wound. First game of football (or soccer to youse!) in about 6 weeks coming up on Friday

Besides, I've now invoked Skitt's Law, so anything I say is likely to be followed by sounds of foot being extracted from mouth. I'll shut up and think about posting my character soon - so feel free to point and laugh at any mistakes...


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Feb 4, 2010)

YO!

I'm back in action - pardon the lapse!  

Let's get down to business on this here game.  I'm going to assume I've not lost anyone and proceed with work on completing and posting the initial RP Thread and content.

Thanks!!
 - MD


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

We've lost 1 player (foolboy); the cleric.  I'd not fret too much though!  Others could conceivably 'die' and join this game at any time!  

R/P Thread has been created.  


Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

I want in for sure, thinking about a bard right now.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

You want in, you got in!  PC introductions are only just being posted, so you'll be getting in right at the beginning of things.  Get a PC in the works, nail down the coffin - err - details, and get to gaming!  

Don't fret over party composition (Bard is fine).  Take a look through this thread as most questions should've been tackled by now.  Otherwise, welcome aboard!  

 - MD


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I use my instrument as a weapon :O


----------



## grufflehead (Feb 25, 2010)

OK guys, this doesn't seem to be going anywhere. Hopefully MD will get back in the saddle at some point, but as we're nearly 6 weeks in and haven't done more than post an intro, I'm going to drop out so I can concentrate on games I'm playing/running.

If MD comes back, have fun - I'll look in and see how you are getting on,


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Time for me to give it up as well - I _think_ I remember liking the character for this game, but I don't really remember . . .

Hope it picks back up for y'all!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2010)

Arr, it's gone.

Pity. But it happens.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

See you in other games


----------

